# Needing some .270 recommendations



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, so I do not reload and am currently not planning on starting...although I am a bit curious about it. Not the point of this thread.

I have always shot core-lokt 150gr. and the rifle did pretty well on deer. Grouping wasn't ever superb but was acceptable. Then Remington came out with their Hypersonic 140gr. Loads and the groups tightened up immediately(after adjusting my scope). So, since they are faster and flatter and have better weight retention than the 150's I made the switch. 

Well, now you can't find them anywhere. Not online, not at Sportsmans, Wal-Mart, Cabelas, Smith and Edwards. So having found a factory round that was doing everything I could want and that instilled confidence I am down to my last 8 rounds. 

Does anyone know of a factory round that might provide similar performance? I've thought about the Superformance line, or maybe Barnes but I really like to practice and at their prices I'm not sure I'll be able to as much as I'd like. I will be hunting Elk mostly and Deer as well. Not too worried about the deer because they drop pretty easily in comparison.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like it is time to make a good buddy who has reloading equipment, seriously! I think once you see what you can do, you will already be addicted. That is what got me started.
Best of luck! Otherwise, I think you would also like the Nosler Accubond.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Midway expects them in stock on 8/31/14 ... if that can be believed:

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/71...okt-ultra-bonded-pointed-soft-point-box-of-20

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll bet you would find that any of the plastic tipped bonded bullets would behave like you want. Find something loaded with accubonds like Huge said. With premium bullets you could drop to the customary 130 grain bullets and still do anything a 150 grain core-lokt would and shoot noticeably flatter.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The 270 Win is at its finest with a stoked load of 4831 behind a sleek 130 grain projectile. I will shoot no other bullet out of mine. If you want to shoot 140's get a 280. If you want to shoot 160's get an 06.......see how you really need all three? ---------SS


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm currently playing around with a few projectiles and have had the greatest accuracy and flattest trajectory with Nosler Accubonds in 130gr out of my savage 270. If I recall, Federal has a factory box that seems to be readily available that would suit your needs. Both Ballistic tip and accubond are good fliers. It just depends on your distance to target and how fast you're pushing it. I prefer not to shoot ballistic tips over 3k at the muzzle on animals closer than 100 yards. they still expand faster than the accubond and can do some damage to the meat, especially if you hit bone.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

For many years I shot the Hornady 140 gr BTSP. It shot extremely well, and had the highest BC in the .277 caliber. It shot 3/4 MOA at 3100 FPS in a 22" barrel on my Remington 700. Now I shoot the Barnes 130 TSX and get a little more velocity, better bullet performance, and the same accuracy (or maybe a little better).
Sounds like it might be time to start reloading.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Federal premium offers quite a few different loadings for the 270 win. Might be worth checking out to see if any sound good to you. I'd agree with what's been said though, a 130 or 140 would be what I would shoot. 

I definitely know what you mean by wanting to practice a lot before the season, but prices of ammo can limit the affordability of practice. I'd suggest dialing in your 270 with whatever load you end up with, and then getting a lot more trigger time with another caliber if you have one. A .223 or 22lr is great for this. Sometimes you do have to just eat the cost though- I spent quite a bit on Barnes Muzzleloader bullets before last season started, but I felt it was worth it to feel confident in my rifle.


----------



## kc.clyde720 (Nov 7, 2013)

140 gr nosler accubonds. A heavier grain in unnecessary just put it in the right place. I can group those within 2 inches at 300 yards. I loved that round even before reloading my own


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> The 270 Win is at its finest with a stoked load of 4831 behind a sleek 130 grain projectile. I will shoot no other bullet out of mine. If you want to shoot 140's get a 280. If you want to shoot 160's get an 06.......see how you really need all three? ---------SS


Same here. I shoot 58 grains of IMR 4895 behind a Speer 130 gr BT soft point. It has taken down many animals and shoots extremely accurate out the the Remington 721


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

All good suggestions...as I said though reloading is not in my immediate future although it is likely the best way to maximize personal performance.

Big on practice but not on price and it is apparent to me that certain guns just prefer certain rounds...whether it be the velocity, or the grain weight, or the projectile construction.

Barnes have a great reputation and I was actually going to go that way when Rem came out with the Hypersonic ones.

$42.99 per 20 for Barnes
$51.99 for the Nosler Accubonds
$32.99 for the Hornady Superformance loaded with SST (which I believe is Barnes?)
$42.99 for Federal Vital Shok Trophy Bonded (not sure about those at all)

Gets expensive quick. Enjoying the feedback though, so if you have any other recommendations I'll take them.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

You're right, it does get spendy quick. The SST seems to be a good bullet, I've never shot an animal with it yet, but the 130 SST in my 270 WSM prints fairly nice groups. 

It might not be a bad idea to give the superformance ammo a try. 

The SST is basically Hornadys version of a ballistic tip bullet. Hornady does offer a similar bullet to the Barnes TTSX and it's called the GMX if I'm not mistaken. The price for the 130 GMX ammo is about $48 msrp.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> The SST is basically Hornadys version of a ballistic tip bullet. Hornady does offer a similar bullet to the Barnes TTSX and it's called the GMX if I'm not mistaken. The price for the 130 GMX ammo is about $48 msrp.


Correct on both accounts. I have heard of some poor experiences with SST on elk, but seem fine on deer.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Shoot the cheap stuff for practice. Then sight in and hunt with the good stuff. I even do that with reloads.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I shot the hornady sst 140gr. Shoots very flat, great accuracy compared to my Remington stuff, only problem is when it hits a deer the bullet explodes into a million pieces.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Shunter said:


> I shot the hornady sst 140gr. Shoots very flat, great accuracy compared to my Remington stuff, only problem is when it hits a deer the bullet explodes into a million pieces.


It fragments too much then? Is that even at range or only at close distance?

If it fragments too much or too soon it won't be acceptable to me for elk. I feel the need to stick to a well bonded round with decent expansion but also good penetration. I know the Barnes are built for that purpose but their price is up there...they are a local UT company though (Mona, UT.) so maybe that is something to consider.

I heard about Federal loading accubonds but haven't looked into it much to see what offering has them.

As for practicing with cheap ammo then switching to my hunting load...not gonna happen. I want to practice with what I shoot when it counts so I have the confidence in knowing what the round and rifle are going to give me each and every shot.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

The shot was 280 yards. Hit high front shoulder. We found about 10 fragments while quartering it and a couple more when eating the ground meat. It might only fragment when hitting something thick like a shoulder blade/spine. Someone else shot a deer last year with the same sst 140gr I don't recall finding any fragments. It was a quartering away shot so it went in the gut and out one lung on the far side. This deer was about 50 yards away. I'd like to know how the hornady GMX holds up.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

reb8600 said:


> Same here. I shoot 58 grains of IMR 4895 behind a Speer 130 gr BT soft point. It has taken down many animals and shoots extremely accurate out the the Remington 721


Super style points for shooting a 721!------SS


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

You know, bonded bullets are great. But I'd think if it were serving as a dual purpose rifle, a hardy soft point would be the trick. The first thing that comes to mind is a Nosler Partition. Soft enough to have good expansion early on, strong enough to expand but stop expanding at a certain point and drive through on a big animal. 
I'm also fairly certain Federal loads some. If not, Nosler loads a handful of bullets too.

EDIT: Or if you could find some Winchester Power Max Bondeds, those are pretty sweet. However, Winchester does sell Accubonds and Ballistic tips that are coated with an oxide that helps reduce barrel wear. It isn't moly coated as some mistake it to be, but they're pretty nifty little things.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Tons of good info coming my way on this thread, I really appreciate all of your different experiences.

That Partition sounds like almost exactly what I'm after. Penetration, with CONTROLLED expansion for larger animals. I very well may decide to start reloading by next hunting season so having some real world experience with different projectiles will be invaluable.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I shoot 130 grain barnes bullets out of my 0.270 and I use that load for both elk and deer. The 130 grain bullet in barnes retains nearly 100% of its weight and they penetrate deeper than lead bullets of the same weight. I compare them to 150 grain lead bullets. For example nosler reports that their 150 grain partrition (usually regarded as a premium bullet) retains about 70% weight after the shot, so the bullet decreases in weight from 150 grains down to 105 grains. So some 45 grains or so of lead is left in the carcass after the shot, some of which you might be eating and not know it. I find the terminal balistics of the 130 grain mono bullets performe as well as heavier lead bullets, but they have more velocity. I have shot two cow elk with 130 grain barnes with DRT performance and complete pass throughs even after hitting both shoulder and spine in the same shot. So I see no need to shoot 150 grain bullets, and I get excellent accuracy from the barnes. I would expect similar effects shooting the Hornady superformance in 130 grain GMX bullet, which is a monolithic bullet made from guilding metal. The nice thing about GMX and SST is that Hornady designed the GMX to have the same bearing surface and similar BC as the SST, so you can shoot the cheaper SST's for practice, and then for hunting, shoot the GMX's and have the same performance. That's what my wife does, she shoots 140 grain SST's at paper targets, and then uses the 140 grain GMX bullets for hunting out of her 7x57 mauser. They shoot the same out of her gun.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Good info Kevinitis, thank you.

I am leaning towards the Superformance but didn't realize they offered them in a GMX type solid metal bullet. I thought they only offered the SST but I also see they used to offer Interbond as well but have discontinued them.

I have 8 rounds total of my preferred HyperSonic bullets so I'm good to go for this year (I only need 2 right? 1 for my Deer and 1 for my Elk) If they are still in very short supply come next season I'll be forced to either get into reloading or switch to something that is easier to find, like those Superformance ones...they seem to always be around (not sure if they are the GMX though).


----------

